# beginner bow hunter



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

this will be my first bow hunting year and i need some advice since i've never "played" with a bow. I have a bear super mag 44, and it needs to be set up. any advice on brands? i have a whisker bisket, sight, and quiver, but what else will i need to get set up on it. thanks for your help.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Best advice I can give you is take it to a good archery shop. Not sure where you are located, but if you are close I have to recommend Santa Fe Archery. http://www.sfarchery.com/


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

i work in huntsville, and travel to baytown, so anywhere in spring, woodlands, baytown, or huntsville area. i'll do a little research and try to find one, unless you know and recommend someone in this area.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Triple Edge Archery is on 146 between Dayton and Mont Belvieu so they are in the Baytown area. Not sure but I think there is a good one in the Conroe area but you will have to wait and see if someone from up there will chime in.

Derek


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I know there is a place in New Waverly, but don't know much about them. There is an awesome shop on Treshwig over by Carters Country called the Bow Zone. Several other ones in between but I can't remember their names. I do know there is one in Conroe as well.


----------



## USMC_Sgt_RedHunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Bow Zone off of Treshwig (Spring) helped me set my bow up when I was just getting started. Good group of guys there.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure if they're still open but there used to be Bushmaster Archery off FM 2432 in Willis. Here's their number.(936) 856-7609
The only archery place I know of in Conroe is actually going towards Montgomery. Double B archery. This is by 105/McCaleb Rd. over by April Sound (936)-588-4443


----------

